# Sashimi. He met so much to me.



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Sashimi, May 2nd-May 23rd. 21 days of pure greatness.

I remember on May 2nd, I went to my LPS...& I saw this beautiful red veil-tail. The worker there said he was the oldest one here. But,me and him had this connection that i had to get him. He was my first betta...& the only reason why I have an account here (you can tell by my username).

This morning he past away, and it's been hard.

R.I.P Sashimi. I *really *miss you.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

How it happened..?


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I assume old age. He was 2 years, 3 months and 21 days old.

It wasn't illness, he wasn't bloated, he swam fine, his fins were in great shape. idk


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, in the other hand now that you have your 20G you can try a new beginning. =]


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

That is true. Thanks for cheering me up a bit. [=


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I know how it feels, recently my 7 betta fish passed away during spring break, but 2 weeks before my oldest and best betta fish passed, his name was Ritotini.

I got really stressed out, and i still cry now, he was the one I spawned with Fiona, my first two bettas i got after about 3 years.

After the sad death, I realized what death ment to me, and i think that the rain that drops onto us, is the fertile eggs him and Fiona make, giving us more life and food.

After spring break, one fish remand, Scales. He was sick, but i knew there was no time, so i didn't contact the fourms, i made a big mistake. 






he died 3 days later.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

On the other hand, I Had Ritotini for 2 years and a half...... those were the best years of my life.


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Aww. Sorry for you loss!! :-(


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

I'm very sorry! But now now that you have a 20g with heater and filter, NO BETTA can die for a while. I'm setting up a 10g for mine!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Yes, thank you everyone for your sympathy. I reaally miss him, and now i am bac to 2 bettas.


----------

